# Code::Blocks qui crash et Xcode qui ne fonctionne pas !



## laiteau (13 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Je commence à faire de la programmation en C et j'utilise Code::Blocks, le problème c'est que les projets ne veulent pas s'enregistrer (elle crash a chaque fois) et ne veut pas non plus e fermer correctement (rapport d'erreur). Alors je me suis dis que j'allais utiliser Xcode, mais lorsque j'exécute le programme, le terminal ne s'ouvre pas ; même en compilant le code minimum (le print hello world) qui est déjà donné, le console ne s'ouvre pas... :mouais:
Comment faire ? Il y a un raccourcis pour cela ? Sinon, pourquoi Code::Blocks bug ? quelqu'un a le même problème ?
Merci d'avance ,
Leo


----------



## ntx (13 Novembre 2011)

Xcode fonctionne très bien ... quand il est installé correctement :rateau: Quand tu nous dis que tu as commencé par utilisé CodeBlocks, il faudrait savoir comment tu as installé le compilateur C ?

Quand tu parles de terminal pour Xcode, je suppose que tu parles de la console accessible par le menu "Run" ?

Vu le bazar, le plus sage serait de tout désinstaller et de réinstaller Xcode proprement (donc le compilateur C) avant de vouloir faire quoique soit d'autre, y compris utiliser CodeBlocks.


----------



## Nyx0uf (14 Novembre 2011)

Je suppose que la console d'Xcode s'affiche le temps d'afficher le 'hello world' et se ferme derrière, c'est surement pour ça que tu ne vois rien. Rien ne t'empêches de l'afficher après (&#63743; + MAJ + Y pour Xcode 4)


----------



## laiteau (20 Novembre 2011)

Merci NyxOuf  !
sa fonctionne, je n'avais pas remarqué car Xcode n'utilise pas l'application terminale que je ne voyais donc jamais ouverte...


----------



## Vivid (21 Novembre 2011)

Codeblock sous Os X,  j'y croyais pas.. (je sais même pas pourquoi , question d'image surement)
Il y a des retours avec l'utilisation de GTK ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (22 Novembre 2011)

Vivid a dit:


> Codeblock sous Os X,  j'y croyais pas.. (je sais même pas pourquoi , question d'image surement)
> Il y a des retours avec l'utilisation de GTK ?



C'était mieux de pas y croire, parce que dans le genre daube c'est le summum.


----------



## Vivid (22 Novembre 2011)

Nyx0uf a dit:


> C'était mieux de pas y croire, parce que dans le genre daube c'est le summum.




raconte, raconte...


----------



## Maxoubx (22 Novembre 2011)

Vous me confirmez que code blocks sur mac c'est la galère non ?
pour les cours je fais du C, j'ai trouver deux solutions

Code blocks en VM avec windows
ou Xcode sur mac

Avez vous mieux? Xcode sur mac trouve des erreurs sur mes codes, alors que code blocks lance mon code sans soucis ? 

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Nyx0uf (22 Novembre 2011)

Pour commencer ? Un éditeur de texte et un terminal avec gcc, après Xcode.

Code Blocks c'est clairement un logiciel daubé et sous optimisé.

C'est quoi les erreurs ?


----------

